# Dice roller ...



## Feliks (Feb 11, 2004)

I need a good die rolling program that can run in windoze and wont tax a p133 system.

Free of course.


----------



## James McMurray (Feb 11, 2004)

irony.com has a web-based die roller that is prety nice. It has the perk of being able to email die results to people if you need to. I'm not sure if they have a downloadable version of it, but it wouldn't surprise me if they did.


----------



## RigaMortus (Feb 11, 2004)

Open up Excel...

Go to the first cell...

Type:

=randbetween(1,6)

That's for a d6...

=randbetween(1,20)

That's for a d20...

=randbetween(3,18)

That's for 3d6...

Figure out the pattern yet?  Good luck!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, I like irony.com's utilitys. I suspect, however, that he needs an actual program, and probably won't have web-access where he's using it. 

Feliks, did you get yourself a crappy old laptop and dedicate it to D&D purposes, like I did?

I'm interested in a dice-rolling program, too.


----------



## jgsugden (Feb 11, 2004)

For online randomization (when designing D&D adventures during lunch, primarily), I use this site:

http://www.randomizer.org/form.htm

I also have the WotC utility on my desktop:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20010427b


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 11, 2004)

James McMurray said:
			
		

> irony.com has a web-based die roller that is prety nice. It has the perk of being able to email die results to people if you need to. I'm not sure if they have a downloadable version of it, but it wouldn't surprise me if they did.



I did my own in excel took two minutes and I can customize it to roll hundreds of dice at the same time if I want.


----------



## Feliks (Feb 11, 2004)

I am getting a craptop to dedicate as a gaming machine. I wont have web access most of the places I will be at so I need one that works from the drive.

Going to look into that excel one but fear that the HD wont hold office on it.


----------



## jgsugden (Feb 11, 2004)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> Open up Excel...
> 
> Go to the first cell...
> 
> ...



Gah! No! A random number between 3 and 18 is not the same as 3d6. The probability distribution is all wrong! Instead of a bell curve for probability, you end up with a box!


----------



## RigaMortus (Feb 11, 2004)

jgsugden said:
			
		

> Gah! No! A random number between 3 and 18 is not the same as 3d6. The probability distribution is all wrong! Instead of a bell curve for probability, you end up with a box!




I know, I know...  I just took the easy way out with that one...  I didn't feel like typing up the whole expression...  But I'll take a crack at it here, why not:

=SUM((randbetween(1,6))+(randbetween(1,6))+(randbetween(1,6)))

Is that about right?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 11, 2004)

You need:

=(randbetween(1,6)+randbetween(1,6)+randbetween(1,6))

or something...
edit: You beat me to it. But I don't think you need the SUM function unless you're pointing at other cells.


----------



## Feliks (Feb 11, 2004)

As to that excel thing, what would a guy do after pasting that code in? Keep in mind here that I have never opened excel before now.


----------



## CombatWombat51 (Feb 11, 2004)

What I'd love to see is a dice roller that you could download, and simply type in what you wanted rolled. 2d4+1, 3d6, whatever. Oh, and also that could display the individual die rolls if you wanted, so you could roll 4d6 at once, and manually drop the lowest one. What can I say, I'm picky =p

Hell, I'd be tickled pink if I could find BASIC and program the darn thing myself!


----------



## jgsugden (Feb 11, 2004)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> Is that about right?



I always forget the exact text. I'm in one of those jobs where I work with Word more often than with Excel ... 

Besides, although I have programs on my desktop, I usually ignore them and use the d20 that (sadly) is always in my pocket ... a good luck charm. If I need a d6, I roll it and treat 1-3 like 1, 4-6 like 2, ... 16-18 like 6 and reroll 19 and 20s. I always feel like a tech whore when I use a computer in the place of a round ball of plastic.


----------



## jgsugden (Feb 11, 2004)

CombatWombat51 said:
			
		

> What I'd love to see is a dice roller that you could download, and simply type in what you wanted rolled. 2d4+1, 3d6, whatever. Oh, and also that could display the individual die rolls if you wanted, so you could roll 4d6 at once, and manually drop the lowest one. What can I say, I'm picky =p
> 
> Hell, I'd be tickled pink if I could find BASIC and program the darn thing myself!



 The WotC program I mentioned above will do everything you mentioned ... and it is basically nothing more than a web page and a few graphics ... if you cut the graphics, it is only 24K. With the graphics, it is only 60K.


----------



## Feliks (Feb 11, 2004)

jgsugden said:
			
		

> I always forget the exact text. I'm in one of those jobs where I work with Word more often than with Excel ...
> 
> Besides, although I have programs on my desktop, I usually ignore them and use the d20 that (sadly) is always in my pocket ... a good luck charm. If I need a d6, I roll it and treat 1-3 like 1, 4-6 like 2, ... 16-18 like 6 and reroll 19 and 20s. I always feel like a tech whore when I use a computer in the place of a round ball of plastic.




I just need to make rolls without the party seeing the GM roll dice and there by metagaming by taking a defensive posture everytime I do so. I tried the rolling random dice trick but that turned each game into a series of useless spot, search, sense element, detect magic, detect thoughts, listen, etc, etc ad nausea sessions.


----------



## CombatWombat51 (Feb 11, 2004)

jgsugden said:
			
		

> The WotC program I mentioned above will do everything you mentioned ... and it is basically nothing more than a web page and a few graphics ... if you cut the graphics, it is only 24K. With the graphics, it is only 60K.




Hmm, see I don't want 12 fields, and clicking  I just want to be able to type what I want. Unless that's what you were suggesting, but in that case I don't know how I could do that


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2004)

Feliks said:
			
		

> I just need to make rolls without the party seeing the GM roll dice and there by metagaming by taking a defensive posture everytime I do so. I tried the rolling random dice trick but that turned each game into a series of useless spot, search, sense element, detect magic, detect thoughts, listen, etc, etc ad nausea sessions.



On my sheet I customize 20 entry for d20 so everytime I need a new roll I check the next result. I also roll real dice cause it feels more like D&D. It is faster but it is not the same.


----------



## jgsugden (Feb 12, 2004)

CombatWombat51 said:
			
		

> Hmm, see I don't want 12 fields, and clicking  I just want to be able to type what I want. Unless that's what you were suggesting, but in that case I don't know how I could do that



If you have the dice rolling program from WotC (http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20010427b), you can navigate it with tab and shift+tab without ever using a mouse. 

As another option, roll up your results in advance nad keep them on a list. Then, whenever a die roll is needed, just look at th enext entry on the correct list. I do this to save time as well. I always preroll damage for breath weapons, damage spells, etc ... when making bad guys. I take extra efforts to make sure I don't use knowledge of what the resulting damage will be when deciding monster tactics, usually be specifying typical tactics for a beat before combat. I don't mind spending 5 extra minutes in planning to save 20 seconds of game time.


----------



## Alisanos (Feb 12, 2004)

*I have a dice roller for you*

I wrote a dice roller in VB a while back. It has the following functionality:

1. Each dice is rolled individually and then added so that you get a bell curve with the results.

2. No need to do any typing.

3. Whenever you make a roll, a button is created with that roll's configuration. For example, if you roll 1d8, a button will appear that says 1d8. The next time you want to make a roll with 1d8, you just hit the button.

4. You can label the above buttons. If you have a +1 Longsword, you make a roll with 1d8+1. The button is created. Then you can change the label of the button to read "+1 Longsword".

5. You can view the result of each dice in a roll.

6. There is a function for automatically discarding a set number of hi or low rolls.

If you want this dice roller, email me at welkinvoh@yahoo.com.

If anybody wants to host this program, let me know. It would be easier than responding to everyone who may want it.


----------



## MJEggertson (Feb 13, 2004)

I got an old html/javascript dice roller at http://3ep.rpgprofiler.net/dice.html. You should be able to save the page locally with most browsers if you want to use it offline. Not sure how old of a browser you have though, given the processor you're running...and the code is so old, I can't remember how backwards compatible it is.

I also like it cause it has a pseudo-command line for non-normal rolls.


----------



## dcollins (Feb 13, 2004)

Feliks said:
			
		

> I need a good die rolling program that can run in windoze and wont tax a p133 system. Free of course.




Based on what I've been working with recently, I figured it would be interesting to write something for this in assembly language. You can download this program and use it at the command prompt by typing "roll 3d6" or whatever you want.

I'm guessing it won't tax your P133 system too badly, since it's compatible to run on a 1979-era 8086 chip, and it's only 221 bytes in size. 

www.superdan.net/download/roll.com


----------



## Feliks (Feb 13, 2004)

Very cool. I am going to pull it down now and give it a roll.



Uh, when I hit that link it just displays giberish on the screen. Like someone puked symbols on my screen


----------



## dcollins (Feb 13, 2004)

If you're not used to command-line programs...
(1) Right-click link > Save Target As > put it in C:
(2) Click Start > Run > type Command > Ok.
(3) You should see a C: prompt. Type "roll 3d6" and press Enter.

If you have other problems, I'd like to hear about them.


----------



## Armin D. Sykes (Feb 15, 2004)

I've got a freeware dice roller available, that was written for old versions of Windows and therefore will not tax a low end machine.

You can find it at my gaming utilities page at http://www.misersoft.com/utilities/.

You should just download the Dice! v3.7 (VBRun version) archive, which you can then unzip into the folder of your choice, and run the EXE. (Yes, it's old enough that I never made a setup program to install it automatically, but at least it's simple).

This program seems to satisfy the requirements that have been posted here. (And you can use it as a calculator when you need one, as well, just by typing in the calculation.)

Edit: The doc file is available at http://www.misersoft.com/utilities/dice!.txt if you want to check it out. It's a really easy to use program: you type in the roll you want to make, and it'll roll it; regularly used rolls are saved in the drop-down list.

I hope this helps,

Armin


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's an excel spreadsheet I whipped up for rolling those "secret" checks.

It has tabs for plain old dice (it sucks...1 die at a time, but whatever.  It's there for when I can't find that one stinking die I need), Skill checks (not just Listen and Spot, but all of the skills), ability checks, saving throws, and initiative (it rolls and sorts initiative, uses a macro).

All info for characters and monsters is entered in the blue cells, output in the green cells.  The initiative function supports up to 20 combatants.


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Feb 16, 2004)

I know replying to one's own post is bad form, but I can't change the file I attached in the previous post.

Here, then, is the improved version of my spreadsheet:


----------



## Alisanos (Mar 1, 2004)

*Here is my program*

First, I would like to thank everyone who showed interest in my dice program. Secondly I would like to thank everyone that provided feedback and suggestions. I will be working to incorporate those suggestions shortly. In an effort to free up some time, I have attached the program to this post. It was taking up too much of my time to respond to everyone that asked for the program. As of now, I believe I have responded to everyone. If I missed anyone, please accept my apologies. If anyone else has any comments\suggestions, please feel free to either post it here or contact me via email. Thanks again.

welkinvoh@yahoo.com


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2004)

Here is a small diceroller i've written in Java. Nothing fancy.
It can roll X number of dice (d4, d6, d8, d10, d12, d20, d100, d1000 and d10000) and add or subtract a number (put a minus in front of it to subtract  ).

As it's written in Java, you need a runtime environment to run it. You can get the latest from Sun here:

Sun Java Site

Cheers...


----------



## DMFTodd (Mar 2, 2004)

DM's Familiar has a dice roller built into it. It's not free but it will run on a 133.

You can type in anything you like (14d7, 1d33+2) and it will roll it for you. It can also do multiple rolls at once, for example, a magic missle: "5 1d4+1". It shows the result of each dice and a total.

You can also input your PCs skills and then do secret dice rolls with just 2 clicks: Click the Roll button on the combat board, click Listen, and you get a Listen check for everyone secretly. 

It comes with all the 3.0 and 3.5 SRD monsters as well so you can do secret rolls for your monsters. 

And it can do common opposed rolls with 2 clicks as well: Right-click the roll button, click "Move Silent Vs. Listen" and you get a Move Silent check for every creature on the combat board (monsters and PCs) and a Listen check for all of them. Compare the columns and have your results. 

DMF also does combat management, gives you a reference library of spells/feats/skills/monsters/rules/etc, and a text/tree program for outlining your notes.


----------

